# Gym location section



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Would people find it useful if there was a section on the forum where you could say which area your gym was in? And perhaps people could discuss meeting for a training session etc if they were in the same area. Could have fellow UK-M'ers in your gym that you don't know about.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

A few have mentioned knowing my gym but every morning I wait at the door and they never turn up.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

gearchange said:


> A few have mentioned knowing my gym but every morning I wait at the door and they never turn up.


Where is your gym? In a dark ally down a basement with no actual gym equipment? Lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

MFM said:


> Where is your gym? In a dark ally down a basement with no actual gym equipment? Lol


Could be,but no.I think they know I would embarrass them :whistling:


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Could be,but no.I think they know I would embarrass them :whistling:


Yeah well with modesty like that I don't doubt. :innocent:


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

I started a thread on this the other day,it was all turned around that i was a **** attempting to use uk m to meet men for bumluv. My mrs found this p##s funny an took the p##s all day. Tbf i found it funny aswell.

Met up yesterday at o malleys gym warrington an had a mint shoulder workout.

I think its a good idea, a lot of people wudnt want to lose there anonimity tho.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Shawrie said:


> I started a thread on this the other day,it was all turned around that i was a **** attempting to use uk m to meet men for bumluv. My mrs found this p##s funny an took the p##s all day. Tbf i found it funny aswell.
> 
> Met up yesterday at o malleys gym warrington an had a mint shoulder workout.
> 
> I think its a good idea, a lot of people wudnt want to lose there anonimity tho.


Yeah well being accused of being a **** comes with the territory here. You're not really a bummer are you?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Well mine's in Accrington. Called 5 star fitness. Sounds like a health club type gym but it really isn't. Although, the machines are brilliant, the gym is always spotless and the guy who owns it + his girlfriend are proper decent people. Plus it's £20 a month and no direct debit bull****.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Shawrie said:


> I started a thread on this the other day,it was all turned around that i was a **** attempting to use uk m to meet men for bumluv. My mrs found this p##s funny an took the p##s all day. Tbf i found it funny aswell.
> 
> Met up yesterday at o malleys gym warrington an had a mint shoulder workout.
> 
> I think its a good idea, a lot of people wudnt want to lose there anonimity tho.


I have always wondered why people cover their faces..I would understand if this site was porn or something less savoury,but I am proud for anyone to see I belong to UKM .


----------



## Shawrie (Aug 6, 2014)

MFM said:


> Yeah well being accused of being a **** comes with the territory here. You're not really a bummer are you?


No pal:thumb:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Riverside Bristol as of the end of the month.

But yeah, I think it's a good idea. I suggested a regional section a while ago..


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I've met one person at my main gym who frequents UKM (he recognised me and introduced himself) but I don't think there's anyone else here who goes to either of my gyms (Pump in Croxley and Zone in Watford).

.. but yep it's definitely a great idea - always cool to bump into someone who you come across online, depends how social you are I guess!


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

So since it sounds like a resounding yes, who's going to implement it?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

i think its a good idea. it can be so difficult to find someone to train with.


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> i think its a good idea. it can be so difficult to find someone to train with.


This but dont think it's going to happen for those not based in big cities


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

DuncRx7 said:


> This but dont think it's going to happen for those not based in big cities


id travel for training no problem. few gyms around dublin i want to hit up, thats a 90min drive for me like


----------



## omle (Jul 10, 2014)

There was or probably still is a mod to vbulletin that allows people to pin a location on a map. All could see it and could see where every persons gym's are.



gearchange said:


> I have always wondered why people cover their faces..I would understand if this site was porn or something less savoury,but I am proud for anyone to see I belong to UKM .


I personally cover my face as people will pinch pics and use them for lots of wonderful and weird reasons. Ive no problem being proud or meeting pretty much any tom dick or harry have met many a good person through forums and been to some nice countries in return .


----------



## DuncRx7 (Feb 7, 2014)

gaz90 said:


> id travel for training no problem. few gyms around dublin i want to hit up, thats a 90min drive for me like


I'm central Scotland based, near Stirling and I don't think I've seen anyone from around these parts on UKM yet  Would happily travel a while to train I mean it sure beats training myself plus I could do with someone with good experience to train with.


----------



## TMTJACE (Aug 14, 2014)

Anyone train in the farnborough/Aldershot area?


----------

